# Walgreens-like skelly - SPECIAL 2012 LIMITED TIME OFFER!



## Spooks-Magee

Posts after this one concern a special limited offer (offered in March 2012) to the forum members.

If you want to look at the original thread started by Spooks-Magee about their comparison of the Wally and Pat skeletons, please go here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/112885-walgreens-patini-skeletons-side-side.html
*
If you are discussing the special offer/purchase, please post in this thread.*

Thanks!! 


Spooks-Magee's original thread start is below. 





Hi

I own several of the Walgreen's, Patini, Barney, and other skeletons. I have worked with them extensively. I corpse-ed them, completely dismantled and rebuilt them, and painted them all. I cut and drill into them a lot too so I am intimately familiar with the thicknesses etc. Here are some pictures and some comments. I have a lot of HUGE images I will put up somewhere soon. I order 4 skeletons from Patini and at least ten from Walgreens. Four of the Wallys were ordered online and the rest from three different local stores. 

First off, the Wally is $30 off the rack or you can ordered it online for several months of the year and pay shipping. The Pat is $35 plus shipping and you have to order months in advance and give over your credit card info. This is almost 90% of why I won't be ordering the Pat. 

Overall these are the SAME skeletal parts assembled differently. The lower jaws are the same but the Pat is screwed on and the Wally is snapped in. Some of the big differences are the feet, the spine, the paint job and the hardware. There are numerous small differences that may be significant to you depending on what you are doing with them. The metal hardware on the Pat is not a plus for me for reasons I discuss later.

The Wally is actually a cleaner mold and is slightly thicker plastic. The forearms of the Wally are solid and the Pats are hallow. 

The Pat's hands are slightly thicker meaning the fingers are thicker plastic. If you break a hand into separate and individual finger bones a Pat bone will feel a little thicker than a Wally. The only reason this is significant to me is drilling a hole through the Wally fingers to wire them together is a little harder. 

PAINT:
I like the quality and the bone color of the Wally. The Pat is white and some may like this more for the contrast and visibility. The Pat does have darker eye sockets from a distance but the Wally's teeth are more detailed both in the molding and the paint.

CONNECTORS or JOINTS
The Pat has a lot of ugly metal on it. The Wally is all plastic including the connectors. The metal on the Pat is ugly and heavier (only slightly I know) and is harder to deal with than the plastic. The screws and bent metal holding the hands on is very hard to deal with as opposed to the elegant ball and socket of the Wally. 

The Wally's legs are snapped on and the Pat has large ugly bolts ripped through the upper thigh. The skeleton hangs funny because of this. The neck of the Pat is screwed on and is less solid than the popped on ball and hole of the Wally. The Pat’s spine is a mess, more later. And finally the metal is a hazard. I have minor cuts and scrapes from the various screws and bolts and there are scratches and pulled thread on the seats I put the Pat in.

The Pat does have knee caps and that is cool but doesn't add that much to the thing and doesn't cover the same exposed knee joint both skeletons share. 

SPINE
The Pat has a long threaded rod from the cranium to the pelvis that is bolted on both ends. I don't like it because it is ugly and hard to deal with. The Pat spine does have these foam disks that look cool but like the knee cap, not a huge addition to the overall skeleton.

The spine cover that runs through the inside of the ribcage is neatly assembled on the Wally. The Pat, because of the rod, has many screws to hold it down to the ribcage. There is some hot glue in an attempt to cover the sharp points that punched through and despite all this the spine still pulled away from the ribcage on half the Pat’s I own. 

The ribcage of the Pat is roughly molded and held together with sharp metal staples. The Wally is cleaner and uses zip ties.

FEET
The Wally has very nice detailed feet that are solid and have separated toes. The Pat has a blow molded foot that is one piece.

I might think of more. Ask questions if you like. I didn’t included the Barney and maybe later I will, but there are a lot of Barney variants and the Wally’s and Pats all seem to be the same skeleton from their respective suppliers.

Spooks


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Great comparison! I had purchased the Sunstar skeleton and sold out of them very quickly this past summer. I've been spending time searching for a source for this item directly in China and I think I've found it. Using the great shoulder joint comparison photo in this thread, I asked the factory which their skeleton looks like and they said the Wally version. I'm ordering a sample and should have it within the next few weeks. I can post photos of it at that time if anyone is interested.

I just wanted to let you guys know that I would be willing to sell these to forum members for $35. You won't have to worry about prepaying or anything. Not sure what the ultimate retail price on our site will be, but I'd set up a coupon for members to use to get the $35 price. If all goes well with the sample, I'll place our order. It then takes a few months for the factory to produce the order and then a month by sea for shipment, so I'd guess around June I'd have these in stock.


----------



## Hallomarine

Good News! I for one am interested. Keep us posted! HM


----------



## Shockwave199

That is good news. Although shipping could be tricky- not the weight but the oversized box adding a substantial amount? This is the kind of prop that's tough to compete with I would think- available down the road at your local walgreens. But another good source is a good thing too- especially an off season grab! I had two of these in my cart this year and put them both back. Sixty bucks is sixty bucks. I just didn't have a scene for them and then the thought of storage for them- ouy, I put them back. I wasn't a fan of the plastic joint knob either- came apart too easily for me. Still, only 30 bucks though. Great price for a full size skelly.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks Nancy @ Halloween Asylum. I'd definitely order 5 from you if they are the same Wallys for $35 + shipping. Please keep us updated here. Delivery time wouldn't be a problem unless it's later than Sept. 2012. I'm looking forward to your review of the sample.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks for that effort Spooks, much appreciated. Here's one showing some more detail of the Wallys. Kim is holding a bucky and the skulls above her head are lindbergs.
View attachment 105636


----------



## Jack Skellington

I'd order then from Halloween Asylum for that price. I had several orders with them this year and they all arrived at my door by the next day. I never knew MA was so close to NJ. 

Thanks Nancy!


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Good to hear Jack. Ms. Nancy might be our knight in shiny spooky distressed armor if they are genuine Wallys. Keep in touch Ms. Nancy.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I'll keep you guys posted. Depending on the shipping rate of the container, etc., I may be able to offer them at $30. We'll have to see how that pans out, but I am sure $35 is not a problem. 

To answer Shockwave's question on shipping... Weight is 6 lbs. packed in a box. I checked a few zip codes with UPS and USPS and I can ship these for around $10-12 to most cities. The closer you are to the northeast, the cheaper it is (probably more like $8). 

I know it's obviously still a better deal to pick them up at your local Walgreens and save the shipping. I'm just putting it out there for those who had trouble finding one this year or if you don't want to pay up front for the Pitini model. We'll have plenty of skellies by the summer and I'll give forum members the best price I can at $30 - $35.


----------



## immecor

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> I'll keep you guys posted. Depending on the shipping rate of the container, etc., I may be able to offer them at $30. We'll have to see how that pans out, but I am sure $35 is not a problem.
> 
> To answer Shockwave's question on shipping... Weight is 6 lbs. packed in a box. I checked a few zip codes with UPS and USPS and I can ship these for around $10-12 to most cities. The closer you are to the northeast, the cheaper it is (probably more like $8).
> 
> I know it's obviously still a better deal to pick them up at your local Walgreens and save the shipping. I'm just putting it out there for those who had trouble finding one this year or if you don't want to pay up front for the Pitini model. We'll have plenty of skellies by the summer and I'll give forum members the best price I can at $30 - $35.


Excellent...you can count me in for at least 5, probably 10


----------



## Phantom Blue

HA - Same here, you can count me in for at least 5, probably 10. Let me know how the sample works out.

PB


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Wow, you guys like your skellies don't you! I don't expect anything written in stone (or blood), but it would be great if anyone else is interested if they could post here so I'd have a rough idea how many to order for forum members. Sort of like a group buy, but without all the worries of paying in advance. If several people want 5-10, I can see how quickly this can add up. If it looks like I'd need 100 for forum members, I would order that many and offer a limited number of coupons to get the discounted price.


----------



## Phantom Blue

When did you think that your sample will arrive from the mfg?


----------



## immecor

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Wow, you guys like your skellies don't you! I don't expect anything written in stone (or blood), but it would be great if anyone else is interested if they could post here so I'd have a rough idea how many to order for forum members. Sort of like a group buy, but without all the worries of paying in advance. If several people want 5-10, I can see how quickly this can add up. If it looks like I'd need 100 for forum members, I would order that many and offer a limited number of coupons to get the discounted price.


I bought 5 this year from Walgreens and corps'ed two of them. They are very versatile. Just having a bunch laying around the graveyard in different poses makes for great whole fillers. I have read many posts on these guys and I would guess there will a great demand for them. Thanks to you for taking this on.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Phantom, I just got the DHL Express price for the sample from the mfr (I am ordering two things and the shipping is $308!). I hope for that price they ship it fast! I would think by the end of December they will be here - still enough time that if they're not what we expect, you can order from Pitini by their cut off date.


----------



## Jack Skellington

I would be in for 3 myself. I know it's not a lot but I have to stick to a budget.


----------



## Phantom Blue

Great! I was lucky enough to pick up 6 Wallys from 3 different stores this year and am happy with the quality for the price. I have way too many projects needing these and and a budget that doesn't match the need. Even if I was able to order 50, I would have a place/project for them. What I am saying is that you will never have too many. Thanks for looking into this. I was hoping that Walgreen's would have more next year, but it cuts down on build time. 

PB


----------



## immecor

Phantom Blue said:


> Great! I was lucky enough to pick up 6 Wallys from 3 different stores this year and am happy with the quality for the price. I have way too many projects needing these and and a budget that doesn't match the need. Even if I was able to order 50, I would have a place/project for them. What I am saying is that you will never have too many. Thanks for looking into this. I was hoping that Walgreen's would have more next year, but it cuts down on build time.
> 
> PB



I agree, the earlier the better.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

I would be in for three, I just hope my Bluckies don't find out I'm cheating on them!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Let me ask you guys this... they also have a 3 foot skeleton that's similar in design. Does anyone use the smaller skeletons? I could request a sample of one of those as well if there's some interest.


----------



## immecor

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Let me ask you guys this... they also have a 3 foot skeleton that's similar in design. Does anyone use the smaller skeletons? I could throw a sample of one of those in the shipment as well if there's some interest.


I am sure I could find a use for those....they would be a good edition to my nursery.


----------



## Phantom Blue

Here's 4 on my Pirate Ship. Could add more to the crew. This size works with the size of the ship. They could always be used in the grave yard as well. What is the est. price on them?

PB


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I'll have to request the pricing... not sure.


----------



## untillater

I would probably be interested in 5-10 as well.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Ms. Nancy. I'll dance at your funeral or your next wedding, whichever comes first if you could secure me 5-8 original wallys, haha. Again, let's see what the sample turns out to be. I was just made aware of your site from this thread. You have good Halloween taste girl, you need to spread the word more. I can pretty much assure you you'll be tired of licking postage stamps on boxes for as many wallys as you can get us forum members and you'll wear your tongue out as soon as the word gets out you have em available on your site. These wallys are new on the market and are so versatile and affordable. Keep us posted.


----------



## halloween71

RCIAG said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


OMG get your mind out of gutter lol.


----------



## Shockwave199

I'll tell ya what was REALLY tempting Nancy- when you had your standing skellys on sale a while back. Those look like seriously good skellys and I keep thinking, if I'm gonna invest in skellys THOSE are the ones. The toughest part of displaying skellys is standing them and/or posing them. Those are ready to pose- real tempting as well. And yes, this gang has a thing for bones! LOL!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Phantom Blue said:


> Here's 4 on my Pirate Ship. Could add more to the crew. This size works with the size of the ship. They could always be used in the grave yard as well. What is the est. price on them?
> 
> PB


Phantom, I think our regular retail price on the 3 Ft. Skeletons would be about $20.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Shockwave, You are right, those standing skeletons were at a crazy low price during our clearance sale after Halloween. I think with the additional coupon they were like $35! For a 5'8" standing skeleton with posable arms and hands, I really thought those were a steal. I can't believe I still have some!


----------



## Phantom Blue

HA - PM sent. Thanks for checking on the price.

PB


----------



## The Red Skull

Did you just enter "skeleton" into the Walgreen's site search to get Wally to show up, or does it have a special name to search for?


----------



## halloween71

I doubt they would show up in the search function since they are sold out.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

A quick update, the factory in China is ready to ship my skelly sample, but before they send it out they realized they were wrong in confirming their style is like the Wally. They sent me a close up pic of the shoulder, but it's not like the Pat model either. It seems to be a cross between the two! There is a wire at the shoulder, but more subtle than the Pat's. You can also see in the attached photo that there appears to be wire ties along the rib cage as was originally mentioned to be a feature on the Wally. They did send me one full body shot of the skelly as well and it definitely does not have those huge bolts at the hips, but does appear to have molded feet rather than separate toes. Maybe this one is a hybrid.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks for the update Nancy. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Thanks for the update.

I don't mind the molded feet if they can be articulated to a standing position. If they're molded so that they'll just hand down straight as they're pictured then that would be a bad thing.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I think they can be put in a standing position - in the photo it appears to be hanging and off the ground, which is why the feet are straight down like that. When I get the sample, I'll take a bunch of pics and post here again. But you gotta love how I send a photo first to confirm the design, they say "yes, that's the one we make" and then after I've paid for the sample and shipping it's different. Ordering from China is like a box of chocolates....


----------



## GhostTown

So (thinking out loud here), our 2012 display is going to involve 20 to possibly 30 skeletons (half and whole). We've been discussing ways to go about building them and think we have a pretty good pseudo plan to act on. We just need to run a couple real tests out in the garage to make sure that our plan will work.

*BUT.......*

.. if I spent 300 to 600 bucks I suppose I could be willing to consider dropping the skelly load down a little bit (that'd still be 20 [email protected] not including shipping) since we would save HUNDREDS of hours building them. We'd just have to stylize and corpse them to our liking and use the left over time to work on other areas of the scene. That way the skellies would be reusable as well.

I'll firm up on this by the second week of January or so and get back to you.

If I can some how justify the damn near $700 I spent on stupid LED xmas lights this season (and still only covered half of what I need), I can certainly consider investing more into Halloween. Especially since I actually love Halloween, and because I might be able to re-utilize these each year as needed if we're crafty and careful.


----------



## Allen H

Wow, great thread! Im so late to the party on this lol. I made my plastic corpsing video with a patini Skeleton because that is what I had when I did the video- I like the Patinis better than Buckys because of price and weight. I like the wallys and the price is right on them.
I hate that you can shake a wally and it falls completely apart- the Patini's are a bit sturdier- 
the bolts are ugly, but I always corpse mine so I never see them in the finished piece.
H asylum- the skeletons your getting look great- Im good for 6 at $35 and 10 at $30.


----------



## jandjbarry

Is this becoming a group buy? lol no really whats the store weblink for all this...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm definitely up for it, if it does in fact become a group buy. Business had a pretty bad hang up a month & a half before Halloween, and all of my funds were tied up in the resulting mess, causing me to miss out on all of the skelly deals.  I think I have a couple of skulls from the same manufacturer, and they are of good quality for a blow molded piece. A little heavy on the mold flashing, but not bad at all. Nothing that a little time with an exacto, or razor knife can't clean up in short order.

Thanks for the update H.A., and the info Allen. Very much appreciated!


----------



## immecor

Ditto for me as well



Allen H said:


> H asylum- the skeletons your getting look great- Im good for 6 at $35 and 10 at $30.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I hope to have the sample of this skelly in hand very soon... the factory said they were ready to ship yesterday, but waited to hear from me since the construction of the piece was different than they had originally indicated. They said they found the plastic shoulders to break easily and switched to this... we'll see! I gave them the go ahead to ship it out.

My plan would be to first checkout the sample and get some more pics posted here. If you all confirm you like these, I will place the order with the factory in late January when we do all of our buying for the year. If the vote is for the Wally style, I can also try talking to Sunstar since we already buy from them and ask if I were to commit to a few hundred pieces if they can give me a much better price. If I order from the factory, the order should be ready 3-4 months later, then you have to allow about 35-40 days for it to arrive by sea (so we'd get them in June I'd say). What I could do, rather than a group buy where you have to commit your funds way in advance would be to take preorders once the goods are in transit to us.

We could definitely work out something on price so that if you're buying 10 or more you get a further discounted price. But first let's get a better look at this when it arrives and we'll go from there.


----------



## GhostTown

Shipping prices on a large amount of them to Idaho might kill me. I'm still greatly considering it though. The Mrs. and I definitely want to look further into it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Late to the party but I might be in the market for 5-10 of these as well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

GhostTown said:


> Shipping prices on a large amount of them to Idaho might kill me. I'm still greatly considering it though. The Mrs. and I definitely want to look further into it.



What part of Idaho? If you're close enough (I'm in northern Utah but head to southern Idaho fairly regularly), perhaps we can get a few others together and ship to one location and just all pick them up from whoever.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I'm not sure how many skeletons you guys are thinking about, but if you had enough, we could also look at shipping by freight on a pallet. Sometimes it's cheaper than using a package service, sometimes not. But we're certainly willing to figure out the most economical shipping. It is tough to get great rates to the northwest since we're clear across the country in Massachusetts, but we can try!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I have a freight dock we could ship to. Not sure how many would be a pallet worth though. I think GhostTown was looking at around 20, and I'm looking at another 10. That's probably close to a pallet right there.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

You're probably right. I think the Barney skeletons we carry came 24 to a pallet, but there was room to add another row or two to that.

Update: The skeleton sample was shipped yesterday from China and I am expecting delivery on 12/29 - next Thursday. I can't wait to get a look at this in person.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Looks like about $300 for a pallet to ship from Boston (just picked it as I knew the zipcode)

edit: Had the wrong freight code in, it's down to $230...unless we need special services on your end.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Who did you get a quote from? I'm about to call my freight guy for some other shipments I have going out, I can check to your location. What's your zip code? We're in Springfield, MA, 01151.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

The dock would be in Layton, UT 84041.

I called a local broker that quotes all the companies at once, YRC came in the cheapest for freight code 50 (freight all kinds). We shouldn't have any special freight codes needing to be attached to these. 

Figured at 200 lbs (probably way over, but better safe on an estimate).


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I've asked my guy to check the rate, but just based on weight and dimensions of the pallet, I get a freight class of 250. We also use a company that quotes a bunch of places at once, but unless you do a ton of freight shipping and have made a deal to get freight class of 50 (which we don't qualify for), the class is determined by the size and weight. Each skeleton weighs 6 lbs. in its box, so you're looking at 180 lbs. for 30 of them, plus about 40 lbs. for the pallet, so about 220 lbs. total. This is really light per cubic foot so the class is high... and the rates usually match. 

Checking the UPS rates to a business location, to ship one box is $8.35 - total for 30 is $250.50. Parcel post is actually quite a bit higher at $13.03 each. So by ground or freight, I'd say for 30 skellies you're in the $250 - $300 range for shipping to Utah.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Just got the rate with a class of 250 - $350. So in your case, I do think shipping by ground with UPS would be the better way to go. Unfortunately, this is the problem with shipping Halloween products - they tend to be large, but lightweight. Shipping heavy items like nuts and bolts with a high weight per cubic foot is what gives you the lower freight class.


----------



## GhostTown

I'm in Southern Idaho, UnOrthodOx. Boise area.

So for 20 skellies that hopefully might be $30 each, plus shipping, I'd be just at $900 somewhere or maybe more. That's if I shared shipping costs to Utah and _then_ found a way to get them to Idaho. That's a lot of whip, considering. If the damned things didn't have to sail from China then get trucked clear across the continental US, then get get shipped all the back to the West Coast again it would be a no brainer. Shipping is the killer. Dang, that brings them to about 45 dollars each and they'd still be in Utah.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

GhostTown - you'd be better off just having them shipped directly to you since shipping in bulk by freight is not cheaper than shipping them individually by ground with UPS.


----------



## GhostTown

That would leave me at 767 dollars buying 20. More manageable, but I'd still need to justify that over the other method that we have in mind.

I thank you very much for all of the effort you are putting into this. I'm going to do a little bit of research to figure out what exactly we need and the exact style we want to achieve and then I'll get back to you definitively. Sounds like we still have some time yet for your sample to arrive.

Thanks again.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> We also use a company that quotes a bunch of places at once, but unless you do a ton of freight shipping and have made a deal to get freight class of 50 (which we don't qualify for)


ding. Hence the Layton dock. I'd have to set up the shipping on my end to get the 50 class. 

Still, doesn't look like UPS is that much more at these numbers. We'ld probably need to get 3-4 pallets worth to make the freight logical and I don't see that happening.

Love to hear/see your other plans for building some, GhostTown. I'm looking at updating my paper mache skeleton tutorial with measurements and ideas from one of the wallgreens skeletons, and was thinking of making mine as well.


----------



## GhostTown

UnOrthodOx said:


> Love to hear/see your other plans for building some, GhostTown. I'm looking at updating my *paper mache skeleton* tutorial *with measurements and ideas from one of the wallgreens skeletons*, and was thinking of making mine as well.


That is _exactly _what I'm going to look into. We should definitely compare notes if we decide to take that path. 

I'll be working on the layout plans and theory of our '12 build during the next week and half. After I get enough work done to show I'll be starting a thread. Hopefully you'll join in.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

In case you hadn't seen it, my articulated paper mache skeleton tutorial: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/79779-b-y-o-b-paper-mache-skeleton.html

Those measurements come off a bucky, but should give you an idea for a starting place.


----------



## GhostTown

Yeah, I read that last summer. It turned out awesome. What was the over all time in building him? I never found it within the thread.

The wife and I were discussing trying to pull off the stylized look that pumpkinrot has nailed down, and most importantly, doing it with great efficiency. That man seems to build armies of skeletons in a very short time and I'm dying to figure out how he's doing it. My guess is it's because he seems to skip many of the unneeded and anatomically correct details, chooses the right ones to accentuate and then get's the proportions, pose, and expressions perfect enough make you skip over caring about what is missing. It sure won't be easy to build 20+ of them, but if it were, everyone would do it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

GhostTown said:


> Yeah, I read that last summer. It turned out awesome. What was the over all time in building him? I never found it within the thread.


He took me 2 weeks at an hour a night. And there were a few days of no work being done in there as well. I was also building 2 at the same time, and it would have been simple to do 3-4 in the same amount of time. 



> The wife and I were discussing trying to pull off the stylized look that pumpkinrot has nailed down, and most importantly, doing it with great efficiency. That man seems to build armies of skeletons in a very short time and I'm dying to figure out how he's doing it. My guess is it's because he seems to skip many of the unneeded and anatomically correct details, chooses the right ones to accentuate and then get's the proportions, pose, and expressions perfect enough make you skip over caring about what is missing. It sure won't be easy to build 20+ of them, but if it were, everyone would do it.


One real time saver, especially if you're corpsing, is only do what is showing. 

Here, I only made the real rough cardboard outline for the chest, arms and only the shins for legs:










Then, just mache the skin.










Unfortunately that is among the things that got destroyed in my shed collapse of 2010, so no finished pics...


----------



## GhostTown

Hmmm.... yeah. I see what you're saying.

We also intend for our skellies to all have paper mache pumpkin heads. Being that we are going to be somewhat out of the box in over all design, hopefully we'll be able to do kind of what you did there.

I just have to work out the pose of each one, get a total number, and...... stop derailing this thread with my ramblings.


----------



## Hallomarine

GhostTown - it's refreshing to see some excitement again here at the Forum - ramblings and all.
I make up your triangle with UnOrthodOx (I'm the bottom left) by living in northern Nevada. I too, am interested in some of those skellys if they are the right ones. After we find out for sure what we've got, courtesy of HA (thank you, by the way) maybe we can work out the logistics on delivery. Nothing is impossible. Keep in touch...HM


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

The sample skelly has arrived! For the sake of comparison, I'll call this one Hal, lol. Check out the pic of the back of Hal and compare it to the Pat - I swear it's identical as far as the excess plastic between the ribs goes. Maybe it's the same skelly, but they've changed all the hardware for this year? Please let me know what you think. I'm also waiting on a price quote for a bulk purchase of the Wally version from Sunstar.

View attachment 106438


View attachment 106439


View attachment 106440


View attachment 106441


View attachment 106442


View attachment 106443


----------



## Jack Skellington

Looks good so far. Do you have any closeup shots of the hands and feet?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Yes, here's a shot of the hand, feet, and an interior view of the hip so you can see the way the metal attachment for the leg bone loops through.

View attachment 106456


View attachment 106457


View attachment 106458


----------



## Allen H

Looks great to me!


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks for your efforts Nancy. I've got 3 wallys and want to expand the platoon by 6/8. There's just too much design difference between the two for my plans. If I hadn't invested in the wallys already, I'd get 10 of those from you if and when you decided to invest. There's a very good possibility the wallys won't ever be available again. With the skyrocketing interest in Halloween and the affordability of software, electronics and mechanics, you'd have a leg up on the market with a lightweight skelly. But that's just me. Thanks again for your effort Nancy. Keep in touch.


----------



## Jack Skellington

So far it's looking good, waiting to see/hear about the other sample and when you get them in I'm good for at least 3-4. I'd go for more but I have a severe lack of storage space.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Jack,

This is the only sample we're getting. The other option is to purchase the Wally skeleton from Sunstar in bulk - I'm just waiting to hear what the best price we can get is. I should know in a couple days. I know some people think the Wally comes apart easily, so I want to be sure what most people are interested in before placing our order... either all plastic hinges like on Wally or something like I've shown on Hal that has some metal at the shoulders and hips, but not the huge ugly bolts on the Pat.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

It's exactly as I expected. Looks good Nancy, I'd definitely be interested in a couple at least. I have a ground breaker skelly from that very same manufacturer, that I've had for +/- 3 yrs. If that one is any indication, then this one will hold up very well in the long run. Actually, I have a pic of mine in my albums, albeit with different hands (stole them last year for a different prop). And the feet were molded with individual bones/toes back then. Cost cutting on production it seems in the mean time. Still, great quality for the price. 

I think I'd be more inclined to try the Sunstar version this go around, dependent on the price structure.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Hi Nancy. I'm uniquely abbynormal to be sure. The joints aren't of any concern as I'll re-do them anyway. That's an understandable problem to most. My interest is in an anatomically correct skelly with just a touch of comic relief. The pat and the sample you posted is a bit too much on the blow mold side for my needs. The Wally is perfect in it's design for me. If you do have access to the Sunstar, I think you'll find a lot of interest here and on other forums. We'll wait and see what deal you can make with the distributor and what your prices will be. You can't compete with Wallgreens with $30 delivered. You can chalk me in for 6 if your price +shipping is not a wopping lot more than that. Keep us posted as you always do. HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Hallomarine

NANCY - you've had the time to examine the "HAL". I would be interested on your take on the hardware. You're obviously familiar with all 3 versions. I have a "PAT" and a "WALLY". I don't like the hardware of the "PAT", and felt I paid too much for her. The "WALLY" has some back issues which, with modification, can be overcome because the price was right. So in your professional opinion, how does "HAL" stack up? Would you recommend him for the home haunter? Based on...?
I am interested in a few new skellys this year, but I lost quite a chunk of cash in the group buy fiasco from earlier this year. The "once bitten, twice shy" syndrome. I know you are in this to make a buck, but to promote a "quality item at a reasonable price" will net you more sales, especially with people like me. HM


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Hallomarine said:


> NANCY - you've had the time to examine the "HAL". I would be interested on your take on the hardware. You're obviously familiar with all 3 versions. I have a "PAT" and a "WALLY". I don't like the hardware of the "PAT", and felt I paid too much for her. The "WALLY" has some back issues which, with modification, can be overcome because the price was right. So in your professional opinion, how does "HAL" stack up? Would you recommend him for the home haunter? Based on...?
> I am interested in a few new skellys this year, but I lost quite a chunk of cash in the group buy fiasco from earlier this year. The "once bitten, twice shy" syndrome. I know you are in this to make a buck, but to promote a "quality item at a reasonable price" will net you more sales, especially with people like me. HM


I have not actually seen the Wally or the Pat in person. I had purchased a different skeleton from Sunstar - according to my recent contact with them to ask which model Walgreens carries, I was told that the one I sold had posable legs and arms (at the knee and elbow) whereas the Walgreens is a standard plastic skeleton. So I'm guessing that means the knees and elbows do not hold their position on the Wally. To be honest, I had only purchased a handful of the Sunstar skeletons and they sold so fast that I never really had a chance to look at them too much. They did have a bolt at the hip, but it wasn't huge as on the Pat. I also sold the Barney skeleton from the Skeleton Store. I do remember noticing that the rib bones of the Barney felt thicker, more "3D" than the Sunstar, which had really flat rib bones. Aside from that, I really don't remember much about the differences, but I remember thinking the Barney was a bit better quality. Although I decorate for Halloween and love to go out and scare the kids, I don't build any of my own props or alter them in any way. So I can't comment the same way many of you can on the makeup of a skeleton prop.

I stepped into this thread because I had already been looking for a new source for a skeleton... especially after hearing that Walgreens was able to sell one for $30, which was about what I was paying wholesale for mine! I've also read several of the threads about the huge group buy fiasco on the forum. When I saw that Pitini, who is a wholesaler, was offering to sell their skeleton for $35, but were asking for payment by mid January, I thought I'd step in to say hey, considering what happened with the group buys I would offer to match their price on a skeleton but not ask for money up front. If I'm buying them anyway, I'm glad to help.

I would consider sending the skeleton I have to someone who has both the Wally and the Pat if they would give a comparison review. I have nothing to gain by buying this skeleton if it isn't what home haunters want. I'm definitely not trying to "sell" anyone on it. Finding a good skeleton that everyone would be happy with and being able to offer it at a great price is my only goal here. Anyone want to compare this skelly to your others?


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Hi

I would consider taking the skeleton for comparison. I have the Pat and the Wally and the Barney and another skeleton or two from other sources. I started this thread and would love to retake some of the photos and add the Hal to the collection.

Spooks


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks Spooks. Ms Nancy. I appreciate your business concerns and hope we can all benefit from your buying power this year. I've been studying skellys online for over 3 years now and am convinced the wally is a superior product for my projects. Different folks have different needs and experiences. You're the one that has to make the investment and hope you find the input from these forums useful. I'd be more than happy to send you a wally for your personal comparison purposes on the understanding that I get the box of bones back. I was one of the fortunate ones that got the product from referenced group buy. This ain't that and you ain't it, we all understand Nancy. Teamwork works best. Let's keep this thread going.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Spooks, that sounds great. If you would do a review, even if you just let me know what you think of the skelly, I'm happy to send it along to you. Could you send me an email at [email protected] with your shipping address and phone number? Since you're in CA, it will take a week to get there with UPS ground. I would love it if you would give it a full run through and give your honest opinion on it. You guys are the ultimate buyers of this item... if you don't like it, it's not worth my buying a bunch.

Vince, thank you very much for the offer. I would love to take you up on that! I would be happy to create a UPS shipping label and email it to you, that way it's billed to my account. I would of course return it after checking it out. If you can let me know your email address, that would be great. Can I ask what price you were paying for the Wally in a group buy?


----------



## Hallomarine

Nancy - I do want to thank you for your help and participation in this thread, and the on-going search for a decent skelly. If my previous post came across wrong, you have my most sincere apologies. HM


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Hallomarine said:


> Nancy - I do want to thank you for your help and participation in this thread, and the on-going search for a decent skelly. If my previous post came across wrong, you have my most sincere apologies. HM


No worries HM. I do know that as a vendor on the forums, sometimes motives come into question and I just wanted to be clear on why I was here. I do hope to sell some skellies in the long run, but by working together, hopefully I can find a good product to sell and you all will know a source where you can get the exact skelly you want at a very good price. I see this as a win-win situation for us all.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Nancy. Sorry for the confusion in my last post trying to keep it short. I bought my 3 wallys from a local Walgreens for $30 +tax. The group buy was a completely separate issue I shouldn't have even brought up. I got my 5 bluckies from whats-his-name but still feel a little chapped rear end for the folks that didn't fair as well as I did. I'm packing up your wally tonight and will send per your instructions in a separate email as we take the details off this forum. Have a good day all.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Thanks Vince,

I look forward to hearing from you and to seeing the Wally!


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Hi

Thanks for the skeleton!!! 

His name is HAL!

Hal has one big difference from the other skellys. The hardware is composed of some thick wires that are more elegant than the Pat and more durable than all the other hardware. The Wally has plastic plugs that pop loose and the Pat has all those bolts and screws. These thick wires are low profile and tough. I like the way the head is connected with that wire. No thick bolt (Pat) or loose plastic ball and hole (Wally). The wire can be bent whereas the bolt can't be and the ball and hole on the Wally doesn't stay in position.

The forearms are held on by screws and they are solid plastic as opposed to the hollow plastic. The hands have nice definition and thickness.

The skull is the same as the others

Ribs are more like Pat's. all rough and nasty. Wally's are more smooth and better molded

The spine lacks the foam disks the Pat has so it looks bare and unfinished. The Wally has that solid spine with no cuts for the disks. I am kind of torn between the Wally spine that holds the Wally erectus and the Pat spine that is a little more flexible.

The hands are attached like the Wally's and I like the ball and socket that is semi-posable as opposed to the screw/bracket/screw/bolt whatever that holds the Pats' hands on so they dangle loosely.

The feet are one solid blow molded thing with no separate toes. 

No knee caps.

So this skelly is very much the same plastic parts, closer to the Pat than the Wally, and the hardware is unique being different, low profile, and sturdy.

Aesthetics: I go with the Wally with the Hal as a close second for an overall distant look, not just the parts but the way it hangs or sits when posed
Durability: This is the clear first place for out of the box hanging and posing. The Pat holds together only slightly better than the Wally but they are both prone to falling apart and a distant second in this department.
Pose-ability: Clear first place! This guy just sat there like a champ whereas the Pat and Wally were falling all over the place and very hard to get to sit up even.
Paint: Not as good as the Wally but almost.

Well for my purposes I can go with any of the skellys but like the Pat the least because of the hardware. If you want to use the skelly as is this is the best option. 

The final factor is cost! 

OK thanks again! This is fun!

Quick edit: The more I look at it the more I like it. The legs are held on beautifully as are the arms! The overall workmanship in this skelly is very clean. The screws they do use are neatly put in. The Pat's hips and legs are an awful mess and these are just perfect!!!


----------



## rnmully

This is an interesting thread with a lot of great information. I was lucky enough to score 5 Wally's last summer and have been very happy with them. The one pictured above looks like a good substitute but why would they have put the spine seam right in the middle instead of on the sides to hide it!


----------



## Hallomarine

Thanks Spooks! You've definitely earned your stripes today. I appreciate the in-depth revue. As someone who owns an odd-ball assortment of skellies, this one should fit right in. I will have to get one as soon as a supplier is obtained. Nancy, what's your opinion so far? Also, since all the skulls seem to be about the same, I wonder if they are sold separately? Those would be great for a ground breaker or a pop-up where an upper body is not used. Hmmmm
HM


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Thank you Spooks for for reviewing the prop. It's good to hear from someone who's had a chance to view a variety of skeletons and compare them in an unbiased way. I would also like to thank Vince who graciously shipped me a Wally skeleton to check out. Now having seen both, I would say the Pandy or Hal as I originally called it has better hardware than the Wally. I don't think you'd have any trouble with it falling apart like some people have said about the Wally. The only thing that I feel detracts from this new skeleton is that the ribs on the back look a little sloppy - yet identical to the Pat. The Wally beats both in that department.

So there are positives for each skeleton. It's too bad that you can't combine the two to come up with one perfection version. Sunstar does make another skeleton that may be just that. It's got the heavier hardware, but not as obnoxious and in your face like on the Pat. It also has posable elbows and knees. I will have a chance to get a closer look at this skeleton at the end of the month. I did get pricing from them on this and their Wally. It's not as low as I had hoped, but I think I could still be priced about $35 for HF members on either one. 

In any case, I'd be looking at having to purchase a full container of the skeletons, which is A LOT... as in several hundred if not 1,000 pieces. It's definitely a big investment. If I were to order them, I'd like to feel pretty confident about the quality of the skeleton and that it's something home haunters have an interest in. At this point, I think I'd like to get a better look at the other Sunstar skelly later this month before making a final decision.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

@ Spooks: Thanks for the excellent review!  

@ Nancy: *Whistles low* An entire container eh? I can definitely speak for a few in any case. I know we are all really looking forward to seeing what you think about the "other" Sunstar skellie. In any case, it's starting to look like a win/win scenario for everyone. Seriously, thanks for all of the hard work you've put in!


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Sorry should I change my review to read Hal to keep things consistent? I hadn't realized you named him already.

I would commit to a few at least if you needed commitments to buy a large number. We could also talk about splitting the shipment and sending half here and warehousing them. It might cut shipping costs but the added labor and warehousing might negate that. Well I am open to talking about handling that for you.

Luke


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Great teamwork everyone, especially Nancy. Wow, a thousand, that's a lot. But it's not like Halloween is going anywhere and skelly fashion doesn't change much from year to year. I don't know the first thing about marketing, a lot of considerations I'm sure a lot of us aren't aware of. Personally, my needs are for accuracy and I think Wally wins that one hands down. 20 fingers and toes, count em, haha. All the screws, bolts, clips and clamps will be removed and joints rebuilt. All seams will be ground smooth and holes filled in. A thick copper wire will be used for skellys skelly posing on the ones that are sitting. The bones will be filled with dense expanding foam. For free standing props, #2 rebar and bones filled with epoxy grout. I'll replace the skulls with 3axis lindbergs. Keep us informed Nancy.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

VinceMacPaul said:


> ...All the screws, bolts, clips and clamps will be removed and joints rebuilt. All seams will be ground smooth and holes filled in. A thick copper wire will be used for skellys skelly posing on the ones that are sitting. The bones will be filled with dense expanding foam. For free standing props, #2 rebar and bones filled with epoxy grout. I'll replace the skulls with 3axis lindbergs. Keep us informed Nancy.


Sounds like you and I are in the same boat here. I have to try the copper wire and foam.


----------



## Hallomarine

I just recommended this thread to a new member, and I realized I haven't heard anything from here in quite a while. Nancy, is there any further word to report from Sunstar? I am interested in the "Hal", but if there are more in the works to review, then I will wait patiently. I'm afraid that Walgreens doesn't fully understand the impact they made with their skelly debut in 2011. The on-line sales rep that helped me had no idea that "people like us" even existed. I'm not sure where she was from, but she had a sexy Southern accent. Someone needs to do a display in her neighborhood.
One last twisted thought to leave you with: 1000 skeletons standing, patiently in the dark, waiting for the moment their container doors to open, soon so soon, wandering the streets, searching, ever searching, to seek out their owners...HM


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Hi Hallomarine, 

Skelly news... in order to purchase the Hal at a nice, low price I'd have to order a full container, which is about 1,000 skellies. This is an awful lot, especially when it's not the ideal skeleton for everyone. As for the Wally, Sunstar is no longer offering it in their catalog so the only way I could purchase that one is to also order direct from their factory - full container of product has to be ordered there as well.

While at a tradeshow just over a week ago, we looked for Pitini to see their skeleton, but where their booth was supposed to be, nothing was there. They were listed in the exhibitor book, but weren't at the show. 

So... we worked out a deal to purchase a good amount of skellies (but far less than 1,000) from another vendor at a pretty good price - not as low as buying a full container direct from the factory, but still decent. These are a higher end skelly than the Hal or Pitini models. In my opinion, it's also a nice step up from the Wally. It has secure wire connections at the joints that are not obtrusive at all, and it also has very nicely molded bones... the best of both worlds. I am waiting to hear from the vendor on shipping costs so we can determine our total cost on these. Once I have this info, I'll be able to determine the best deal we can offer. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks Nancy. And thanks for the pics and updating from the show on fb.


----------



## immecor

That is great....I am anxiously awaiting work. I would like to get started on these and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Hallomarine

"and it also has very nicely molded bones..."
That line sounds so wrong and yet...I find it very appealing.
Thanks Nancy for all your time and effort. I'm looking forward to the new one. HM


----------



## Defenestrator

Just wanted to drop a quick note, and say 'thanks' to everyone for pushing this along (the research, comparisons, photos, diligent updates, etc.). I'm personally in need of (at least) 5 more skeletons for this year, and now have confidence that I'll have a resource for a quality/affordable option, and that is fantastic. So many haunters are going to benefit from the persistent efforts of a few.....so, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I bought 4 Walgreens skeletons last year and wished I could have found more. I hope they get them in 2012. I used two for my monster mud projects.


----------



## xrockonx911

that.
is.
awesome!


----------



## VinceMacPaul

That is fantastic work pumpkinprincess. Wow. I check the Walgreens website nearly every day and they appear to update it pretty often, but no skellies yet. The end of Jan. was the big Halloween trade shows for the bigger retailers to buy for 2012. If Walgreens got any more they'll be on a slow boat from China and probably won't be posted for a few more months. I'll post here as soon as I see something anywhere. Nancy at HalloweenAsylum says she ordered a bunch of higher quality skellies and I check her site often also. Only 8 more months to go, hard to keep the skin on these bones........


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I bought 4 Walgreens skeletons last year and wished I could have found more. I hope they get them in 2012. I used two for my monster mud projects.


That is some of the best stuff I have ever seen!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I bought 4 Walgreens skeletons last year and wished I could have found more. I hope they get them in 2012. I used two for my monster mud projects.


Wow, amazing what you can turn a $30 skeleton into! Nice work!


----------



## halloween71

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Wow, amazing what you can turn a $30 skeleton into! Nice work!


Agree.I have seen the lady but never seen the guy.Great work.


----------



## untillater

Nancy,
How is the hunt for a decently priced skelly going? are they going to be available for order soon?
Thanks


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

The order for our skeletons is confirmed and we just arranged the shipping. We should have them in-stock by the end of next week at the latest. I completely forgot that I have one here - his foot was broken off in shipping, but I can certainly get some photos up today. These are the Barney skeletons, shown here at www.skeletonstore.com for $72 - http://www.skeletonstore.com/life-size-bargain-basement-barney-78

We sold these last year for $69.99 and they're still listed as such on our website - http://www.halloweenasylum.com/life_size_barney_skeleton.html

We're haven't quite sorted out the new pricing yet, but it will be better than last year. By buying in bulk, we were able to get a better price, not nearly as low as buying factory direct from China, but this is also a higher quality skeleton. And I definitely want to work something out for forum members... I can't go as low as $30 on these, but maybe around $40. Let me get some photos up and you guys can give me some feedback. I'll get that started right now.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm interested. Please put me on your list.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

OK, I made a video going over all the details of the Barney skeleton. It looks like we're going to price these on our site for $56.99, or $49.99 if you buy six or more. For HF members I'll do a special price of $44. If you want to buy 6 or more we'll go down to $40 (we will have a limited quantity, so this will not be available all season). Please let me know what you think.


----------



## immecor

Looks good...I would be in for 6. Any idea what shipping to Northern Cali would be roughly?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Checking the rate for one it looks like $12 for UPS (we're in MA). Zip code would be ideal to check. We can also look at using a larger box and packing more than one in a box.


----------



## Hallomarine

Thank you Nancy for your video. My first Skelly of this type was a Barney, but for what I paid for it, I could have gotten 2 from you with cash left over. 
I too, would be interested in 6 if the shipping didn't kill me. Keep us posted as to when and how you will handle the HF people. HM


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks for the vid Nancy, very informative. I want the honor of the first 2 you sell to HF members for $44 +shipping, haha. I hope you bought more than a hundred. Word will spread fast through the community, get ready. And Thanks again for working with us.


----------



## immecor

Thank you for checking...if we could do a bigger box that would be great. Need to keep the cost as low as possible. My zip is 94954


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

We'll play around with different packing configurations today to see if there's a way to get that cost down. It seems a lot of people here are from the west coast, which makes it difficult since we're in Massachusetts. But we'll try! I'll post here when we've got some results.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Shipping update: The best way to get the shipping rates down is for us to ship to a commercial location, rather than residential. It makes a big difference. For example, to ship one Barney to CA, the cost is $12.43 (residential) or $9.69 for commercial. For Illinois, it's $10.61 for residential or $7.87 commercial. I tried a few zip codes across the country and you'd save just under $3.00 per skeleton this way. So, if you can have them shipped to where you work or where a family member works, it would be worth it.

The problem we ran into when trying to ship two together is that the dimensions of the box cause the rates to jump higher than just shipping two separately. It gets so large that UPS calculates on size, rather than weight. We did figure out a box measurement that would offer savings on multiple pieces for most areas, except the West coast, but unfortunatley the box doesn't exist. If we could find a box that was 38" long x 15" wide x 12" deep, it would fit two skellies perfectly front to front. But the closest box I can find through Uline is 36" x 15" x 15" and the prices skyrocket using this size. You'd think it's about the same, but when figuring dimensional weight, length gets counted once while width and height are counted twice (length plus girth), so your total measurement is greater. You're better off with a longer, shallow/narrow box than you are with a shorter, wider/deeper box. 

I hope I'm not confusing the issue, but the cheapest way to go is shipping to a business (home-based businesses don't count unfortunately). I wish we could have come up with even greater savings, but they're just not there. And forget parcel post - they want an obscene amount just for one. Their dimensional rating is far worse than UPS.


----------



## immecor

Shipping to my work wouldn't be an issue. Thank you for working on this. This allows me and I am sure others to budget.

Thanks again.


----------



## halloween71

I really like the barneys.And pauls (little version are great to).They do tend to have a problem with feet-legs coming off.The screw comes out of the plastic.Of the 5 I have 3 had to be repaired.


----------



## Xane

You may want to contact cheepcheepboxes.com and see how much it would cost for them to create a box that size for you. Even if the boxes cost $1 or so more each than the boxes you normally buy, that would probably still be cheaper than the shipping difference. We used to get our boxes there back when we were still selling retail, it was the best price I could find for 14" cubes.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Xane, thanks for the box site info. I checked their stock sizes and they don't have the exact one, but the closest is about $1.50/box. We only ordered a couple hundred of these skeletons, so if we grouped them together 2 in a box, we may only need 100 boxes. To do such a small custom run would be significantly more expensive per box, plus we'd have to pay shipping on the boxes themselves. With selling the skellies to forum members just over my cost, I'm afraid it would become a losing situation for us.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I'd be interested in two of these. 

I made a cauldron creep out of a Barney last year, and I really liked it. The arm and leg bones are hollow, so I used threaded rod inside the leg bones to support it instead of using an external PVC frame. The Barney skull has a round plastic protrusion at the base which is PERFECT for attaching it to the PVC body frame; it fits snugly into a 3/4" PVC T or Connector, so it holds it firm while running, but I can easily remove it to work on the prop. The hands and feet are pretty much solid plastic. To bend the fingers, I lightly scored then at the knuckles, then slowly heated each joint I needed to move (one at a time) over a candle until they softened up enough to bend to the position I wanted (I kept a bucket of ice water handy to chill them fast when the were where I wanted them).It took about an hour per hand, but the results were worth the effort.

This year I'd like to do a human BBQ to accompany him, so I plan on using another Barney.


----------



## madmangt

I would definitely want two of these! When can we purchase these, Nancy (and also make sure we get the HF price!)


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Madmangt, I should have the skellies in stock sometime next week. I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle the HF special pricing. If I can set it up right through our website, that would be ideal. If not, we'll just work it through emails. I can accept PayPal payments or credit card payments by phone. By early next week, I will post in this thread with what I've worked out. Thanks!


----------



## bayork

Count me in for one, too! (Pumpkinhead625...mine's earmarked for a C.C., just like you did with a Barney last year. Did you ever post images of yours?)

(edit: duhhh...never mind. Found your pics by going to your profile. NICE!)


----------



## imjustacreepygirl

I have 2 wally's and would like to buy some more, however, I can't find them online! Can someone tell me where to find them online? I've searched all over Wallgreens.com


----------



## RCIAG

imjustacreepygirl said:


> I have 2 wally's and would like to buy some more, however, I can't find them online! Can someone tell me where to find them online? I've searched all over Wallgreens.com


Don't take this the wrong way but, backread this thread a little & you'll find your answer.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

> Count me in for one, too! (Pumpkinhead625...mine's earmarked for a C.C., just like you did with a Barney last year. Did you ever post images of yours?)
> 
> (edit: duhhh...never mind. Found your pics by going to your profile. NICE!)


Thanks. I'm adding another vent motor to give it side-to-side head movement too (hopefully I'll finish that upgrade this weekend), and I think I need to give his garment a more weathered and worn look. If you have any questions, just PM me, I'd be glad to help out.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Walgreens just ordered 3000 Wallies and expect delivery in July sometime.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

I'm curious how you divvy up 3,000 skeletons among 8,000 stores. Do 3,000 stores get one each or do 1,000 stores get 3 each? And what about their online store? It definitely explains why they're hard to find in season.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

OK, the Barney skeletons will be enroute tomorrow. I got a call from the trucking company to schedule delivery for Tuesday next week. I think the simplest way for us to do this since we're offering special pricing to HF members is to just have people email or call us to arrange their orders. We're discounting these $70 skeletons to $44 each or $40 if you're buying 6 or more. Please email me directly at [email protected] or call our office during the week at 413-543-1117. I need to know how many skeletons you'd like, whether or not you have a business address we can ship to (and what it is) so we can save you money on shipping, and if you want to pay with PayPal I'll need your email address on file with them to send an invoice. If you want to pay with Mastercard, Visa, Discover, or American Express, you can order by phone.

We will be limiting this special offer to the first 100 units sold as we need to keep stock for our website throughout the Halloween season. If you have any questions, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Thanks Nancy. She's only got 98 left folks so get em while they're hot.


----------



## bayork

Make that 97! (Thanks, Nancy!)


----------



## Defenestrator

That number is dwindling....I just took two more.

Thanks Nancy!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Thanks guys! I've had a few other inquiries, so the skellies are moving right along


----------



## VinceMacPaul

It's early in the Haunting season. Nancy, bless her heart, has offered the Barneys right at about cost for her to the forum members here. You'll do your fellow haunters a favor by spreading the word on this opportunity. I don't think this thread is going anywhere and I'll follow through the moaning and groaning when she has so generously sold the 100 she's offered. I have no dog in this race, Nancy is just a true Halloween princess.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

You should have ordered a shipping container full


----------



## scubaspook

I'll be refreshing this page Tuesday to see if they came in. I want to grab a few too.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

They should be in tomorrow, but there may be a day delay with the storms. I'll post as soon as they arrive.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

The Barney skeletons have arrived! Since we're nearing the end of the day and we just finished unloading the truck, they'll be shipping tomorrow. If you want to order by phone, we're generally in the office from 9:00 - 4:30 or so Eastern Time. We still have plenty available, so just let me know if you're interested! 

Thanks!
Nancy


----------



## MokkNoir

*Two More Gone...*

Just ordered two for myself.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

> Just ordered two for myself.


Me too! Thank you Nancy


----------



## Jack Skellington

Well I ordered 3 today.

I forgot to ask Nancy now many she has left for the forum special.

Thanks again Nancy!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

First round shipped today! I know some of you are within a 1 or 2 day ship time from us, so you'll have them tomorrow or Friday. We checked each one before shipment and safely bubblewrapped them for the journey. We still have more available.


----------



## Jack Skellington

They were waiting for me when I got home from work. I am very happy with them and Sally liked them too, she was quite impressed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Revned

I would love to own either one or both of these quality skeletons, sadly I am unable to find anything that offers such great quality or anywhere near value for money here in the UK.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

> They were waiting for me when I got home from work.


Mine were too. Thanks again, Nancy.


----------



## im the goddess

I picked up two, yeah! Can't wait for them to arrive. They are being shipped to work; where everyone already thinks I'm crazy with the halloween stuff.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for following through on this idea, Nancy!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Thank you Paint It Black. I'm glad I could help... there are still plenty more of the Barney skeletons available for forum members at the $44 each price, or $40 each if you buy six or more. As previously mentioned, we sold these last year for $69.99 on our site HalloweenAsylum.com, but we bought a large quantity in order to get a better price so that we could do this for HF members. Even on our site this year, we're still selling them for $59.99.

If you want to order, just email me at [email protected] or call our office 413-543-1117. We have allotted 100 skellies for HF members and we're getting close to half way there!


----------



## sixxvanrose

Hi Nancy,

Just sent you an email. Please put me down for 1 Barney.

Thank you

Patrick


----------



## VinceMacPaul

I just got my 2 from Nancy. Very pleased with them. Get your dremmel out and grind down some of the excess moulding seams and you've got an extreemely accurate life sized skelleton at a very affordable price compared to what's available to us haunters any place else. PM me for question or some pics.


----------



## bayork

Mine came yesterday as well. Thanks again, Nancy!!


----------



## im the goddess

Mine arrived at work yesterday afternoon. We unpacked one, and everyone thought they were great. Very nicely packed for shipping. I put both in the trunk of my car, and the kids went into the trunk today and said, "mom has dead bodies in her trunk". Ha Ha Ha. Thanks nancy for the special price and the excellent service.

Lori


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Glad to hear you guys like the skeletons! I still have more available for forum members, so if you know of anyone looking, please let them know


----------



## bfrd22

Just wanted to say Thanks to Nancy for sending the 2 to Canada, for me, they are AWSOME! Way better than I expected. And the price is fantastic!


----------



## DvlsToy

Do you have any left for forum members? I may be in for 2-4 if I can talk my better half into letting me spend the money.

Also, how are the knee joints on this one? I bought 2 wallys last year and both came apart at the knee.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

DvlsToy said:


> Do you have any left for forum members? I may be in for 2-4 if I can talk my better half into letting me spend the money.
> 
> Also, how are the knee joints on this one? I bought 2 wallys last year and both came apart at the knee.


Yes I do have quite a few left for forum members. That's no problem. I think the knees are very good - if you look on page 11 of this thread I made a video of the skeleton from head to toe so you can get a good look at it.


----------



## Arronaf

Great work Nancy, message sent.


----------



## grimreaper1962

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Great comparison! I had purchased the Sunstar skeleton and sold out of them very quickly this past summer. I've been spending time searching for a source for this item directly in China and I think I've found it. Using the great shoulder joint comparison photo in this thread, I asked the factory which their skeleton looks like and they said the Wally version. I'm ordering a sample and should have it within the next few weeks. I can post photos of it at that time if anyone is interested.
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that I would be willing to sell these to forum members for $35. You won't have to worry about prepaying or anything. Not sure what the ultimate retail price on our site will be, but I'd set up a coupon for members to use to get the $35 price. If all goes well with the sample, I'll place our order. It then takes a few months for the factory to produce the order and then a month by sea for shipment, so I'd guess around June I'd have these in stock.


Sounds like a plan. Keep us posted on your progress. I will be looking for 6 or 7 of them. Oh and Thanks!


----------



## zombygurl

*skelly*

i would like 2 or 3 of these also


----------

